# Choosing the correct electrode for the type of metal used in a spot welder.



## ome (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi guys,
I have been looking into the type of copper I should use when spot welding stainless 304, also when working with mild steel sheets. 
Enco does not seem to sell it.   Does anyone know where to get these electrode materials,, as well as brushes for the spot welder. It's probably about 33 years old. 
Any advice would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 16, 2013)

If you can't find copper rod, you could experiment with brass. There are two factors to consider. It should be able to handle a lot of current and it should resist sticking to ferrous metals. Copper meets these needs, but brass is mostly copper.

Try a hobby shop for some brass rod if you can't find it at industrial suppliers.

It would help to know what make and model of spot welder you have. And, of course, pictures are a good idea. I'm assuming the electrodes screw into the arms, so making new ones should be possible, even without a lathe.


----------



## ome (Nov 16, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> If you can't find copper rod, you could experiment with brass. There are two factors to consider. It should be able to handle a lot of current and it should resist sticking to ferrous metals. Copper meets these needs, but brass is mostly copper.
> 
> Try a hobby shop for some brass rod if you can't find it at industrial suppliers.
> 
> It would help to know what make and model of spot welder you have. And, of course, pictures are a good idea. I'm assuming the electrodes screw into the arms, so making new ones should be possible, even without a lathe.


Thanks,
I was really asking the type of copper to use , and i have a Joyal 1200 wd  220 electric hookup. 
The ele trrodes are easy to replace, just held in a holder with a bar and cap screw. I will add a pict later today. 
Enco mentions the types of copper, but does not seem to sell them. I need 1/4 " round. 
Thanks Mike,
Jon


----------



## OccupantRJ (Nov 16, 2013)

I make spotweld tips at work, and use Mallory 3 copper for most everything, but mostly stainless to carbon steel. I buy the copper stock from NSRW, New Southern Resistance Welding. Links for you below. The most important things to remember in spotwelding is the variables of Heat, Pressure, and Time. Vary any of the three, and you vary the results. Make sure the tip loads onto the metal with enough pressure before the welder fires, then vary the other two factors accordingly.

http://www.mallory.com/datasheets/1300100.htm

http://www.nsrw.com


----------

